# SD Card in Kamera wird nicht erkannt [gelöst]

## michael_w

Hi,

ich bekomme es ums verrecken nicht hin, das die SD Card in meiner Kamera (Canon Ixus 75) erkannt wird (als Mass storage device). 

Meine Kernelconfig: http://www.la-wolf.de/tmp/config

Akkus in der Kamera sind voll. Beim einschalten der Cam wird sie erkannt (im syslog), nur zu der Karte gibts nix. 

Wo kann ich da noch was machen?

----------

## firefly

sicher das die kamera mass storage auf die sd-karte kann?

----------

## michael_w

 *firefly wrote:*   

> sicher das die kamera mass storage auf die sd-karte kann?

 

100%, ging auf einem vorherigen gentoo-system mit genau der Kamera und genau der Card

----------

## hitachi

Funktioniert die SD Karte denn in einem USB SD Lesegerät? Wenn ja kann man schon mal eine mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschlissen.

----------

## michael_w

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Funktioniert die SD Karte denn in einem USB SD Lesegerät? Wenn ja kann man schon mal eine mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschlissen.

 

Mangels Lesegerät kann ich das nicht ausprobieren, jedoch habe ich meine zweite Kamera (EOS 350D) angeschlossen mit einer CF Card, die wird auch nicht erkannt (die CF Card, die Kamera wird erkannt).

----------

## firefly

eventuell besitzt die Karte keine Partitionstabelle und die gesamte Karte ist mit dem Dateisystem formatiert worden. Für solche fälle musst du im Kernel die unterstützung für "DOS Partitionen" (name mangels zugriff auf ein linux system nicht genau bekannt) aktivieren.

Funktionieren überhaupt andere USB speicher geräte?

----------

## michael_w

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Funktionieren überhaupt andere USB speicher geräte?

 

Ja, ein USB Stick funktioniert und wird als mass storage erkannt und kann eingebunden werden.

----------

## musv

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   sicher das die kamera mass storage auf die sd-karte kann? 
> 
> 100%, ging auf einem vorherigen gentoo-system mit genau der Kamera und genau der Card

 

Ich hab hier 'ne Canon Ixus 80. Die geht definitiv nicht als Storage-Device. Ein Workaround geht mit:

```
[I] kde-base/kamera

     Available versions:  

   (3.5)   3.5.9 (~)3.5.10

   (4.2)   (~)4.2.1 (~)4.2.2

   {arts debug doc elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdeprefix xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.10(3.5)(02:28:02 06.03.2009)(-debug -elibc_FreeBSD)

           4.2.2(4.2)(01:19:19 14.04.2009)(doc -debug -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE digital camera manager
```

Da kann man dann im Dolphin oder Konqueror per "kamera:/" auf das Device zugreifen. Alternativ geht noch digikam oder gtkam, was per gphoto auf die Kamera zugreift. Wirklich schön ist das aber nicht. Seitdem ich mir aber für 6 Euro einen USB-Cardreader geholt hab, hab ich die Probleme nicht mehr. Hat auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass die Zugriffsrate wesentlich höher ist.

Ein kurzer Blick mit Google:

http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=686820

 *Quote:*   

> but I dont think they work because the camera (a Canon IXUS 75) is being recognised as a scanner/camera and not a mass storage device/removable drive so it hasnt got a drive letter for the software to search.

 

Erscheint mir suspekt, dass es auf einem anderen Gentoo-System als mountbares Mass-Storage-Device erkannt worden sein soll. Nach meiner bisherigen begrenzten Erfahrung sind ein Großteil, wenn nicht sogar alle Kompaktkameras von Canon in der Hinsicht ein Schuss in den Ofen.

----------

## michael_w

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke und jetzt mit dem Beitrag von musv, war es so, das ich die Bilder auch nur mit digikam heruntergeladen hatte.  Das verrückte ist, Digikam erkennt die Kamera (automatische Erkennung) und wenn ich Bilder importieren will, kommt "Verbindung gescheitert"!? Dabei ist es egal ob die Kamera eingeschalten ist oder nicht!

----------

## XMath

Hi,

bist du als user in der plugdev Gruppe?

Link

Cheerio

----------

## michael_w

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> bist du als user in der plugdev Gruppe?
> 
> Link

 

Das wars, oh mann, ich danke Dir.

Schönes WE an alle.

----------

